#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Uurloon

## lichtnicht_001

Voor een project binnenkort moet ik ipv een project prijs, waar ik normaal mee werk tot nu toe, een uurloon doorgeven.

Niveau: HBO
leeftijd: 20
Werkzaamheden: organisatie, en licht operating bij een theater event op een school (grand-ma, tal van intelli en conventioneel licht)

4 jaar ervaring in het vak, en het zijn 5 volle dagen.

Wat zou een normaal uurloon zijn excl btw?

Als ik meer info moet geven, hoor ik het wel.
Alvast bedankt!

----------


## lightzone

hoeveel uur moet je per dag werken?

----------


## lichtnicht_001

zo ongeveer 12 uur, dan 5 dagen lang dan. het is een project.
(leidinggevende bij het opbouwen, operator tijdens de shows, afbreken)

----------


## AJB

Als een professional dat doet (en daar moet ik je waarschijnlijk onder rekenen) kost het ongeveer 65 euro p. uur excl. 19% BTW en transportkosten/sejours. Zou een dagprijs hanteren met max. 12 uur, en dan een schappelijke deal maken ivm 5 dagen achtereen.

Suc7

----------


## Robert G

Ik zou zeggen +/- 20 euro pu ex btw.

----------


## showband

ehm @ajb of het nou terecht is of niet. een dagprijs van bijna 1000,-euro bruto voor een (ervaren)technicus van 20 jaar? Te betalen op een school?

Als ik uit ga van zeker 8 dagen klus van 8 uur per maand voor een bekwame man verdient een (ervaren)technicus van 20 jaar bij jullie meer dan 4000,-/mnd?

die 20 euri voor de leidingevende bruto is na korting denk ik? Robert.

----------


## berolios

Een doorsnee dagprijs voor een 'normale' professionele technicus ligt rond de 200-225 euro ex. voor max 12 uur. Als je meer gaat werken, krijg je meer ervaring, kun je steeds meer en gaat die prijs gestaag omhoog. Je moet zeker geen misbruik van je laten maken door voor veel te weinig te gaan werken, maar ik zou als ik jou was niet te hard van stapel lopen met dagprijzen en zo. Daarbij, als je in de 'hogere categorie' thuis zou horen zou je waarschijnlijk deze vraag niet gesteld hebben ;-).

5 dagen? Je moet het zelf even inschatten (en het heeft natuurlijk ook met het budget van die school te maken), maar ik zou als ik jou was gaan voor iets van 1000 - 1100 voor de hele klus. Lijkt me een mooie prijs voor zowel jou als die school.

Succes!

----------


## showband

zet daar nog even tegenover dat de doorsnee covermuzikant tussen de 100 en de 250 bruto krijgt als ie met 5 of meer in een band zit.

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

Normale dagprijs voor een opperator zo rond de 300 / 350 euro.
Normale dagprijs voor een goede bouw/breek technicus 225 / 250 euro.

----------


## Lennartsound

Ik zou ook even van een dagprijs uitgaan. Een uurprijs is meer voor mensen die op afroep ff snel komen werken. Daar is de prijs dan ook naar. Pas wel op dat ze je niet te lang laten werken als je een dagprijs hebt! Ik zou een dagprijs kiezen (om te laten zien dat het je niet om het geld gaat) maar boven een bepaalde tijd komt er per uur een bedrag bij. Ik vind leeftijd niet zo veel uitmaken. Ervaring wel, dat heb je. Dus ik zou me niet schamen om een doorsnee bedrag te vragen. Geef je ze nog wat korting om je goede wil te tonen. Iedereen blij.

----------


## AJB

> Als ik uit ga van zeker 8 dagen klus van 8 uur per maand voor een bekwame man verdient een (ervaren)technicus van 20 jaar bij jullie meer dan 4000,-/mnd?



Allereerst moet deze collega niet als technicus aan het werk, maar als projectleider (lees: verantwoordelijkheid). 4160 euro inkomsten, is a) bruto, en b) zonder aftrek van bedrijfskosten.... Om te spreken van een inkomen van 4000 is lichtelijk optimistisch tot sterk misleidend... Maandelijks moet een operator echter wel meer dan dat kunnen binnen halen, gezien het gemiddeld aantal klusdagen (20). Operators zijn duur, maar moeten ook continue geupdate blijven, trainingen volgen, research doen, en veel thuiswerk met (dure) 3D installaties. Als verantwoordelijke op locatie en gezicht van een crew kom je niet aanrijden in een vw golf van 20 jaar oud, dus uiteindelijk zijn je kosten ook een stuk hoger. Er is echter prima van te leven  :Embarrassment:

----------


## axs

> Allereerst moet deze collega niet als technicus aan het werk, maar als projectleider (lees: verantwoordelijkheid). 4160 euro inkomsten, is a) bruto, en b) zonder aftrek van bedrijfskosten.... Om te spreken van een inkomen van 4000 is lichtelijk optimistisch tot sterk misleidend... Maandelijks moet een operator echter wel meer dan dat kunnen binnen halen, gezien het gemiddeld aantal klusdagen (20). Operators zijn duur, maar moeten ook continue geupdate blijven, trainingen volgen, research doen, en veel thuiswerk met (dure) 3D installaties. Als verantwoordelijke op locatie en gezicht van een crew kom je niet aanrijden in een vw golf van 20 jaar oud, dus uiteindelijk zijn je kosten ook een stuk hoger. Er is echter prima van te leven



Shit! En ik maar denken dat ik als kaderlid in de medische sector zoveel meer kon verdienen dan in de lampjeswereld. :EEK!:

----------


## showband

20 klussen x 8 uur x 12 mnd x 65,- = 124.800/jr

balkenende 140.000,-

buschauffeur connexion 16.800,-

jan-modaal = +/- 28.000,-

ik durf het bijna niet te zeggen, maar ik hoor andere bedragen zowel in- als ex-clusief onkosten.

----------


## AJB

Kosten:

Verzekeringen, AOV, + Trainingen: gem. 1500 (p.mnd)
Lease-auto p.p.: 1600,- (p.mnd)
3D Pakket incl. comp. en beamer: 8000,-
Telefoonkosten: 500,- (p.mnd)

Kosten (nog zonder moeilijkheden): 

51200,- .... En dan heb ik het nog niet over inkomstenbelasting...

Anyway: Het is verdient beter dan modaal, maar zeker geen ministers salaris... (btw, gaat het hier over een freelancer, en dus zelfstandig ondernemer, en die loopt bovendien nog eens risico's).

----------


## ralph

Vergelijking met een buschauffeur is een leuke....Mag ik dat niveau gelijktrekken met een sleepkever/productie assistent?

Onze PM wordt eens per vier jaar afgerekend via een omslagtogsysteem van stemmen lokken met valse beloftes.
Wanneer je als operator een klote klus aflevert wordt je niet meer gevraagd voor de volgende keer, zullen we de vergelijking met de politiek maar laten voor wat die is?

Een gezond principe van zaken doen is dat je er geld aan verdient, zodoende heb je de mogelijkheid om je bedrijfactiviteiten een aantal kanten op te innoveren.
Kennis van equipement haalde AJB al aan, maar het meest gezonde is het laten groeien van de zakelijke bankrekening.
Het leukste is namelijk wanneer je je helemaal scheel betaald aan omzetbelasting. dat is namelijk het tejken dat je zakelijk iets goed doet.

ik heb het vaker geroepen: mijn tuinman met als studieachtergrond 4 jaar mbo en een avondcursus boekhouden brengt zonder te blozen 45,00 euro/uur in rekening.

Een dagprijs voor een crewchef/ 1e operator kortom; verantwoordelijke voor een (deel van een) productie tussen de 45-65 euro is geheel marktconform.

----------


## som

> Shit! En ik maar denken dat ik als kaderlid in de medische sector zoveel meer kon verdienen dan in de lampjeswereld.



Niet meer wel landuriger en stabieler, en dat is ook wat waard. :Big Grin:

----------


## kokkie

Nou, voor iedereen die dit onderwerp leest:

*Het kan allemaal wel, maar ik zou er niet te hard op rekenen.* 

Maar dit zijn ook dingen waar een forum helemaal niet geschikt voor is om te bespreken in mijn ogen, dus ik laat het hierbij.

----------


## Watt Xtra

juist een erg mooi antwoord hierboven.

_Verdienen_... betalen en dan *overhouden.* das de kunst van het ondernemen. een richtprijs kan en mag er wel worden gegeven maar ligt zeker niet vast en is van veel meer zaken afhankelijk.

Heel kort door de bocht:
je zou voor de klus ook een schamele 500 euro kunnen vragen als je weet dat je erna nog veel meer klussen (*vastigheid)* voor zou kunnen doen welke wel met grote budgetten werken en ook kunnen betalen, (ik neem aan dat een school geen zeer breed budget heeft?) Daarnaast zou je wel weer moeten oppassen dat je jezelf niet uit de markt prijst of eigen broodroof toespeelt.

----------

